# Cd Changer with oem head unit.



## grtpumpkin (Nov 25, 2016)

2014 Cruze LS.

Not sure if this is possible to Add. I have an older Kenwood CD changer Model KDC-C512FM. I do not want to connect it via the fm antenna cable for obvious reasons (sound quality). I have the controller for it but the only output on the controller for connecting to the head unit is an FM antenna cable. Was hoping there might be a way of connecting it through the factory auxiliary input in the console. Is the auxiliary input for the factory radio considered a low level (pre amp input)? Or should I be looking for a better solution for a cd changer?

Rich.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

grtpumpkin said:


> Is the auxiliary input for the factory radio considered a low level (pre amp input)?


I belive it's a headphone/line level connection. But I think others have indicated that the sound quality isn't very good. 

Depending on your head unit, you might want to use a Bluetooth adapter. That will likely interfere with using your phone as a handsfree unit, but it should give you better quality. Another option is to rip all your CDs to a MP3/M4A and put it on a thumb drive. Once you've tagged them, you'll get title, song, album and even cover art on the display (if you have a color display).


----------



## grtpumpkin (Nov 25, 2016)

Looking for a wiring diagram for the 2014 Cruze. Mainly the radio & PDIM module. I have acquired a Kenwood KCA-R71FM modulator that has left & right line level RCA outputs. I want to wire this to the auxillary input of the factory radio. I would like to bypass the PDIM for the best possible sound quality. I think if I wire it up directluy to the auxillary input, the sound will be degraded by the PDIM. I have absolutely no interest in music played through USB, Bluetooth or any other form of computer media other than compact discs. 
Can anyone steere me towards some online schematics?


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

I searched Alldata and found the radio wiring diagrams incomplete. They had nothing on the PDIM (they call it an Entertainment System Control Module or Multimedia Player Interface Module)

I did, however, get connector views. Hope this helps. I am used to having a changer, too (us old guys and our CDs)....so anything you figure out would be incredibly helpful.


----------



## grtpumpkin (Nov 25, 2016)

thebac, thanks for posting. 
This information just might be the ticket. Just need to study & decipher it. Need to verify these are the actual color codes for my radio. One thing I don't understand is some of the pin numbers list 2 colors for the same pin and they have different functions. For example look a the descriptions of pin 10, 23,24, 31 + 32. There are function numbers associated with these. I don't understand what the function numbers mean. Also pin 23 is listed as auxiliary audio common signal. I think this means that left & right channel is sharing the same ground for left & right audio signals. I think that's a bad idea but I'm not sure. I thought it should have a separate left & right audio ground signal for unbalanced signals for true stereo quality. Need to rethink this. With today's technology one would think this would be an easy task.


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

Could simply be the difference between the Pioneer amp and the regular radio. Notice the speaker outs are changed to low level outs. I doubt the inputs are different.


----------



## grtpumpkin (Nov 25, 2016)

I managed to figure out that I have RPO option code KTA & without UQA radio option from my RPO sticker. I have another pinout from another source ( supposedly all data) & that shows these option codes as speaker signal. So that makes sense. I have an LS without pioneer system. I received my FM modulator with RCA outputs today. Just need to figure how to wire it in & try it out. Not sure how to proceed. Before or after the PDIM module? Pin 11 is listed as auxiliary detection signal. I would think this would get a signal from the PDIM when you plug into the USB or phone jack. Will keep working on this. The goal is to keep the cd quality audio. If it doesn't work out I may consider an aftermarket head unit with direct input.


----------



## KENSTV123 (Sep 21, 2014)

pins 23 24 and 10 on radio X1 connector, problem u will have is the detect for the audio jack is within the multimedia module and is sent out the bus, if its not grayed out u may be able to just manually select the jack, what year is it, I have a multimedia module to look at if needed but I don't think the audio is altered much in that module, its the radio that sets the tone curves for each input


----------



## grtpumpkin (Nov 25, 2016)

KensTV,
Not sure what you mean by grayed out. ?????? Are you refering to the display screen?


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

I think he is. Ive noticed that happens to the "USB" on the MyLink display when I dont hook my phone up. It makes sense you'd have to tie in before the multi media module on the aux input for it to "see" the changer. Maybe have to tie the changer trigger into the lt blue wire in #2 detection wire?


----------

